# Mon Touch ne reconnait plus ma LiveBox!



## JM29 (25 Janvier 2009)

Salut à tous,

Tout fonctionnait bien jusqu'à ce jour... mais maintenant, mon iPod Touch "voit" ma LiveBox mais le symbole du petit cadenas est affiché!
Je n'ai pourtant fait aucune modif... bizarre, non? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

Ton réseau WiFi est sécurisé.
Probablement suite à une mise à jour de ta LiveBox qui ne permet plus d'utiliser ton réseau sans clé WEP/WPA.

Vérifie dans l'interface de gestion de ta LiveBox quel est le mot de passe et rentre le sur ton Touch. En n'oubliant pas d'appuyer sur le bouton d'appareillage de ta Livebox.


----------

